# Sibutramine clen and Eca



## Amhcol (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello

i haven't really found a tread with the same. Questions that I have

i order some sibutramine and clen.

i also have this fat Burnes call diablos is like ephedra and caffeine mix... I use it pretty much for energy

i have taken clen in the past. But I'm sure it made me gained weight ..

the question is for apettite suppressant and energy which will be a better combo

clen and Sibutramine or fat Burnes and Sibutramine? Or can I actually use all of them at the same time???

i -appreciate your help


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Amhcol said:


> Hello
> 
> i haven't really found a tread with the same. Questions that I have
> 
> ...


 Clen didn't make you gain weight your diet did.

You can use ECA, Clen and sibutramine all at once.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Colin said:


> Clen didn't make you gain weight your diet did.
> 
> You can use ECA, Clen and sibutramine all at once.


 Surely its better to cycle the ECA and clen 2 weeks of each in order so body doesnt get use?


----------



## Amhcol (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Amhcol (Jun 24, 2016)

Colin said:


> Clen didn't make you gain weight your diet did.
> 
> You can use ECA, Clen and sibutramine all at once.


 You are right was my diet. Thanks


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been using sibutramine recently, got to say it done absolutely nothing for me.

Must be me or fakes, total waste of cash for me?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

billy76 said:


> I've been using sibutramine recently, got to say it done absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> Must be me or fakes, total waste of cash for me?


 What lab?


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

D hacks, pal


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

billy76 said:


> D hacks, pal


 Worked a treat for me mate, how are you taking?

I would have a breakfast around 8, then pop a tab around 10, and it would numb me till the evening meal


----------



## Amhcol (Jun 24, 2016)

Colin said:


> Clen didn't make you gain weight your diet did.
> 
> You can use ECA, Clen and sibutramine all at once.


 One more question about dosage ? I have 15 mg sibutrAmine is it ok if I do 20mg? And 60mg clen?


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

The sibutramine has always been strong for me. When it was hacks and dimension. Only side I don't like from it it strinks the little man down below while using it lol

clen sib Eca be a good stack! I would do below

Sibutramine every day.

clen 2 weeks on. 2 off.

on the off days from clen use Eca then repeat clen


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yea I was taking 80mcg of Clen & went up to 30mg of Sib.

Did nothing for me.

And yes I was on a calorie deficient diet.

Must just be me?


----------



## Amhcol (Jun 24, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Yea I was taking 80mcg of Clen & went up to 30mg of Sib.
> 
> Did nothing for me.
> 
> ...


 Hm mm that sucks. I Also did clen i was doing about 120mg and the only see effect i got wAs Night sweat and I'm a girl 125 lbs ...but it made me really Hungry so i end up gaining weight... I think I was stronger tho...I was also taking fat burners..

maybe yours were fake? I thought mine were but they assure me that are real

sopharma from Bulgaria ...

i hope works better for me than for u...


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Madoxx said:


> Surely its better to cycle the ECA and clen 2 weeks of each in order so body doesnt get use?


 Thats the same theory with people that say about clenbuterol. Its just regurgitated rubbish people constantly type on the internet.

I use clenbuterol consistently for as long as I want to use it.

I don't use ECA Personally but its the same concept.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Amhcol said:


> One more question about dosage ? I have 15 mg sibutrAmine is it ok if I do 20mg? And 60mg clen?


 See how you get on with 15mg first, you don't want it to entirely destroy your appetite.

Split your doses of clen throughout the day don't lump 60mcg in one go off the bat.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> Thats the same theory with people that say about clenbuterol. Its just regurgitated rubbish people constantly type on the internet.
> 
> I use clenbuterol consistently for as long as I want to use it.
> 
> I don't use ECA Personally but its the same concept.


 i like the sound of this.

how long have you used it for and at what dose

i have always thought that just because the sides go the metabolic effect must still be there,


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> i like the sound of this.
> 
> how long have you used it for and at what dose
> 
> i have always thought that just because the sides go the metabolic effect must still be there,


 Clenbuterol I started at 40mcg (Split into 20mcg) and work up towards 120mcg maximum used it for 16 weeks. (My heart rate was still elevated towards the end of using it as well as a few cramps here and there). Any top level coach or top National Competitior I know don't take breaks with it.

As for the ECA, caffeine and asprin is used everyday by people ( No need to take breaks regarding these) and as for ephedrine the reason people initially started taking breaks was because before doctors would prescribe it and not recommend it run more than a week due to health implications (Cardiovascular).


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> Clenbuterol I started at 40mcg (Split into 20mcg) and work up towards 120mcg maximum used it for 16 weeks. (My heart rate was still elevated towards the end of using it as well as a few cramps here and there). Any top level coach or top National Competitior I know don't take breaks with it.
> 
> As for the ECA, caffeine and asprin is used everyday by people ( No need to take breaks regarding these) and as for ephedrine the reason people initially started taking breaks was because before doctors would prescribe it and not recommend it run more than a week due to health implications (Cardiovascular).


 i have a fitbit so i can keep an eye on heart rate easily to ensure its still working. I may give this a go then, thanks for the input.

have you used it in line with t3 at all. i find i dont get any muscle loss from t3 so could be a good along side.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> i have a fitbit so i can keep an eye on heart rate easily to ensure its still working. I may give this a go then, thanks for the input.
> 
> have you used it in line with t3 at all. i find i dont get any muscle loss from t3 so could be a good along side.


 Yeah give it a go see how you get on.

Ran the T3 upto 75mcg per day but again tapered up. My lifting logs from start of cut to the end didn't really change and i lost 20lbs give or take.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Colin said:


> Yeah give it a go see how you get on.
> 
> Ran the T3 upto 75mcg per day but again tapered up. My lifting logs from start of cut to the end didn't really change and i lost 20lbs give or take.


 nice one thanks.

I am using it now at 50 and lifts have stayed the same pretty much despite a big drop in carbs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

This thread, written by someone smart, claims otherwise -

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/123236-eca-a-comprehensive-guide/?do=embed


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Different individual ways to run ECA, I have seen people using it straight with no problems weight loss wise.

But I can say personally don't use it as I don't like the spike in increase in blood pressure, the increase in heart rate, and the increase in cortisol levels that it causes.


----------

